# What should I enter?



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My vote is for veterans. I feel veterans is a celebration of our older dogs, it is an elite club.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why not both? If not both, then how about the one where you two will have the most fun together.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ditto - why not both?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Not both because less is more with Conner. Especially now that he's getting older.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Then veterans  It _is_ always a special class, and helps celebrate all you have shared.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I vote veterans!!! Everyone has a soft spot for the veteran dogs. At the GR specialty where I showed Baylee in April the judge told me it was her favorite class and the support of the other exhibitors could be felt in the ring.
Veterans is a celebration class. I know I am a little biased because of my recent great experience showing in veterans but hey what can I say.....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I guess my Only hesitation in entering veterans is he just barely makes the age requirement by a few months. A lot of goldens are hitting their prime at 8 years. But then again, even though he's only 8, Mr. White Face _looks_ like he's at least 12 LOL.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I say veterans!! You fit the requirement to enter it, so who cares what people think! I first showed Hank in veterans, because he wasa struggling to jump ect that was needed in Open.

p.s. You are probably more likely to get him with a more solid stay group in veterans!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I guess my Only hesitation in entering veterans is he just barely makes the age requirement by a few months. A lot of goldens are hitting their prime at 8 years. But then again, even though he's only 8, Mr. White Face _looks_ like he's at least 12 LOL.


 
Isn't 170 still a Q? You meet the requirement.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Veterans...that's my vote!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> Isn't 170 still a Q?



Actually it does not need to be a 170 in Veteran's, all scores "qualify" for a ribbon. As others have said it IS a celebration class and do not sweat "just making the age", most other breeds 7 is considered "Veteran's" class. 
Enter it and enjoy your time back in the ring with him.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> p.s. You are probably more likely to get him with a more solid stay group in veterans!


with the exception of a dog wanting to fight, antics during stays could only be a good thing for Conner - might keep him from thinking about going down! (have I ever mentioned that my two boys are COMPLETE opposites?)


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Hopefully you will not be the "ONLY" dog in Veterans then! I have been the lonely dog in a stay before, but that was with Hank, who was never a problem.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I love Veterans! I wish my Hank still had the energy for it!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Another vote for veterans!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Actually it does not need to be a 170 in Veteran's, all scores "qualify" for a ribbon. As others have said it IS a celebration class and do not sweat "just making the age", most other breeds 7 is considered "Veteran's" class.
> Enter it and enjoy your time back in the ring with him.


I didn't know that all dogs got ribbons, how wonderful is that.

I was referring to Jodie's response to just barely meeting the requirement for Veterans. I was trying to make the analogy that if you Q with a 170 or 200 it is still a Q. If you are 7 or older you are still a veteran. I will be quiet now.


----------

